# Appeal for ICT Visa Rejection



## rahulktm (May 22, 2017)

Hi

I am an Indian Citizen, working in Mumbai Office of an American MNC. I was assigned to South Africa's for 3 years to relocate and train talent there. 

My experience for application of an ICT Work Visa to South Africa for same is as follows (via a Global Immigration Agency's SA Branch)

April 3, 2017 - Submitted first application
June 1, 2017 - Received Rejection with Reason :

"Your Critical Skills Visa Application is rejected - Empoyer must do diligent search for South African Citizen with similar qualification, skills and experience"

Considering the Rejection was not matching the application, the ICT application did not require Employer to do a diligent search the Immigration and Appeal duration was long, the Consultants asked me to submit fresh application. So

July 5, 2017 - Submitted second application with additional motivation letter
July 17, 2017 - Received Rejection with following reasons

"The position can be filled by a South African Citizen,,The purpose of ICT is to transfer skills to a South African Citizen.The skills are readily available in South Africa and should be sourced internally"

Considering this was not in line with the rules that define ICT process, the consultants recommended to Appeal the decision with additional document substantiating why it should be reversed. So

July 20, 2017 - Filed an Appeal with Copy of Application pack and Addl. Letter

It has been a month since I filed the appeal now and the Immigration Consultants are trying to reach the Officials at DoHA and Mumbai Consulate to follow up, with no success.

My Key Questions are

*1. What are the latest wait times to expect for this Appeal Processing ?
2. What are the chances of a favourable decision in the above case?
3. Is there anything I can do to expedite this process from Mumbai? 
4.My Company in South Africa is trying to leverage relations with Industry bodies to see if anything can be done. How can this influence the process ?
5. If I apply for a Business Visa for short visits in meantime, will it impact the appeal process ? My immigration consultants say it is fine. *


It would be really great if anyone with experience of dealing with DoHA in this affairs help me out. My Immigration Consultants are of not up to the mark I feel.

Thanks
Rahul


----------

